# Footwear suggestions working in wood shop with concrete floor



## jnovak (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello to my LJ family,

First of all….Happy New Year to everyone!

I've had the opportunity to spend the last few days spending many hours in my wood shop (2 car garage) but I've noticed that at the end of the day my body hurts from my feet up to my lower back. I'm assuming it's due to the fact that I've been working on a concrete floor for many more hours than I'm used to.

I assume it's the shoes/footwear that I'm wearing. I have a pair of slip-on shoes with hard soles that are comfortable to wear running around town…but not sure they work that well on concrete floors all day.

Any suggestions on really good footwear and/or insoles that work well in my situation? I have to believe other woodworkers spend many more hours in their shops than I….so hoping someone will have some suggestions.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Jeff


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Crocs, Birkenstock's in the Summer and lots of rubber mats!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I put some anti-fatigue mats in places I tend to stand a lot like in front of the lathes, workbench, and shop computer (I play saxophone there and set up/babysit the cnc from the same mat). It has helped a lot.

I just wear my normal Timberland hiking boots with arch sports in the winter, and New Balance tennis shoes with arch supports for the rest of the year (arch supports because of flat feet). If I'm off the mats a lot I definitely feel the difference too, but I don't really want to litter my shop with them either (I move some stuff around on wheels frequently depending on what I'm doing).

I think I might just add one more mat with no dedicated spot, that I just move around where I'm working for extended time. Like lately I should have one in front of the mobile bench where I'm working on restoring a planer.

Not really shoe advice, but it's what I do.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

My choice has always been good work boots. I've tried Redwing, Wolverine and Thorogood. My favorite are the Thorogood boots (had them three months) and that is what I use now. Redwings took second place since they lasted longer than the Wolverine boots.

Only once did I switch to shoes to try urban walkers from Dr. Martens. They were good while they lasted but the durability was poor compared to work boots.

The Thorogood insoles seem to be sufficient so far. We do keep rubber mats at work stations wherever people might stand for hours. I'm also slightly on the light end of weight for my height so that that might be part of the reason concrete fatigue doesn't affect me muich.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

FWIW -

- Need sturdy 'work' or 'hiking" shoes in shop. Soft soled 'running' or 'tennis' shoes reduce by at least half my time in shop before my legs/back hurt.

- Old worn out shoe insoles make the pain worse and the PIA starts sooner. Every time I wear my old 'paint' shoes in shop for spray finishing, I regret it the next day.

- Have high arches and learned long ago, need to add orthopedic correction to your shoes or you will have pain when on your feet all day. I remove the stock insoles in ALL my shoes, and replace with a support in-sole.

- As I got older, and gained weight; needed stronger shoes and thicker insoles to support the additional load. Recently found EasyFeet support insoles designed for 220+lbs that are just as comfortable as my $200 custom made orthopedic inserts. With the EasyFeet phatman insoles, I can hike, or work in garage shop all day with zero pain the next day. Have used the Dr. Scholl's phatman insoles, and find the Easyfeet to be more comfortable. My 6.6" 230lb son has flat feet, and found huge relief by changing insoles for proper support of his weight as well. 
Shoes stores tend to stink when it comes to selection of different types of insoles, and as much as I hate Amadud; they have large selection of HD insoles to help you find right one for your situation.

YMMV
Best Luck


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Consider trying some of the Dr. School's inserts available at some of the discount box stores (Walmart, etc.) They run somewhere in the $50 range and i found they really helped me. But you might be different, so Schering Plough (who owns the Dr. School brand) offers a full money back guarantee….with that it won't hurt to try them out. Alternatively, you might get some similar inserts from a podiatrist or even some shoe specialty stores.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

I wear crocs in my shop. They are like standing on a rubber mat and very comfortable. Safe if you drop something heavy on your foot? Absolutely not, but very comfortable.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Nit just shoes, the floor, too.

75% of my shop floor is covered in interlocking gym type anti fatigue mats. I get them from Sam's.

I wear orthotics anyway b/c if fallen arches.

I quit wearing Crocs the day my 1/4" chisel fell though my vise and stabbed itself in my Crocs right next to my big toe.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Take care of your feet! I developed Plantar Fasciitis for reasons unknown but it has been a long road to recovery. To the OP I would do several things. Get horsey mat at Tractor supply, it has some cushion but you can still roll heavy tools on it. It saves chisels if you drop them and on that note, if you do, leather boots would be a good choice too. Anti fatigue mat for standing work areas. Good comfortable shoes are a must on hard floors. I like to wear my Hoka running shoes in my shop, it feels like I am wearing marshmallows. I also have the advantage of wooden floors.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I had the same issues. At first I tried inserts which helped a lot, but the big change came when I installed some thick stall mats in front of the tools where I spend a lot of time (TS, router table, etc.)

Pain gone!

Of course the proper shoes are a must, but in my case I can now wear most anything (tennis shores to hiking boots) and all are good.

Concrete is abusive. Big advantage of raised floor over slab!


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

matts on the ground will protect your expensive bits and blades when they get dropped.


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

I live in a mostly hot country, over 6 months of the year I'm only wearing beach shorts and nothing else in the workshop. I have ribbed rubber matting over the stamped concrete floor. I can work barefoot on it all day. When the weather turns cold I still only wear sandals, on that same ribbed rubber mat. 
So thats my recommendation.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

i picked up some rather thick 2t x 40'' x 1,5' mats i think she got them at costco, nice and thick and comfy, have them in front of drill press, lathe, and table saw, and a couple that i move around as needed, kinda pain to do so, but once i set down or stand at a task, its a pleasure to stand on, i've a couple feet damaged from punji stakes from back in the day, and have always had feet issues, made it this far, figure another dozen i'd be ready to set down more.
Rj in az


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

When I first put my shop in a garage together, I ran over to Harbor Freight and bought some of the piece together foam floor mats. They worked well for a couple of years, other than some of the pieces coming up at the puzzle piece seams. They coulda gone longer, but I went ahead and picked up some rolled (recycled) rubber flooring and ran it everywhere.

Helps keep the cold from getting through boots/shoes. It also adds a comfortable amount of cushion. But, good shoes are still a requirement with my arthritic back and replaced knee!

I've worn Redwings a lot on the jobsite, Merrells a lot in the shop…. those are the ones that fit ME the best. I have no desire to sport steel soles or toes around the shop these days. But, little I do would cause me a hazard those safety features require.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I used to swear by Redwings. Then they made the soles biodegradeable, and I had two pair fall apart in the box before I ever wore them, and when I contacted Red Wing, they told me "tough." They're also made in China now. Screw them.

Magnum used to make nice lightweight desert weight combat boots with composite toes and Kevlar plates in the soles, which were great for stomping on cholla. I wore three pairs of them until they were completely falling apart. Wore them everywhere, including in the shop and on the motorcycle. Of course they don't make them any more, because we're not sending soldiers to die in the desert any more.

Trying Dunham work boots now. They're made by Rockport, and come in wide sizes. So far so good, but they're only a couple months old at this point.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Sneakers


----------



## HowardAppel (Feb 3, 2010)

Something that will protect the tops of your feet/toes. Drop a tool or a piece of lumber on an unprotected big toe and you can easily be looking at amputation. One of my biggest complaints about some of the you tube populars is seeing them muscling around slabs while wearing flip-flops.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Horse stall mats from any Farm, Tractor supply kind of store will help tame the concrete.

I have wide feet, and needed steel toes for my last 9 years of working. I tried all the usual suspect's, and by far the most comfy were these Keen shoes. A nice wide width for my wide feet too.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I wear Skechers work shoes with memory foam in them and anti skid soles on them.

Amazon had them on sale yesterday for under $50.00. Best work shoes I've ever owned. No more tired feet.

Never been able to wear anything with steel toes in them.

https://www.amazon.com/Skechers-Work-Mens-Felton-Black/dp/B00HSX720I/ref=asc_df_B00HSX720I/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312653326275&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14799683449655621486&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9011042&hvtargid=pla-449714653595&psc=1


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

That issue was so frustrating to me that I put in a dricore sub floor over the concrete. It has been 4 years now, and no regrets.


----------



## bugradx2 (May 7, 2018)

well, here's another LJ vote for decent shoes and fatigue or gym mats. I use them in mine and they make a massive difference. If you look around, especially now in the new year, you can usually find a pack or two of the clip together gym mats on sale. I bought mine (a couple times over) on woot.com but I'm sure several places have them.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Crocs or Timberland work boots. Depends on weather and what I'm working on. I have tried some anti-fatigue mats and they do help with comfort but aggravate me when I'm trying to clean up or roll mobile bases around. So I ditched them pretty quick. If I had my choice, I'd wear crocs anytime I'm in the shop but when I'm making metal chips or lots of splinters, that doesn't work so well.


----------



## Barkley (Jun 28, 2019)

I've had good luck wearing Sketcher shoes with a additional inserts for heavy people. I can't use mats in my shop as I have a lot of trouble tripping on things. I worked on concrete floors for over 40 years and the only option that worked for me was shoe inserts.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> I ve had good luck wearing Sketcher shoes with a additional inserts for heavy people. I can t use mats in my shop as I have a lot of trouble tripping on things. I worked on concrete floors for over 40 years and the only option that worked for me was shoe inserts.
> 
> - Barkley


I have trouble tripping over things too. I think it's not looking down when I walk sometimes. When I was able to be an avid backpacker I learned to look down.

One of the best things I did when i retired out of our business and handed it off to our daughters was to put wood flooring in my personal workshop. It was like going from walking on a fresh graveled road barefoot to walking on cotton.

I've got a friend that had concrete floors in his shop. He laid 3/4" syp plywood over it and it made a big difference in working in there.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've gone through a lot of pairs of Sketchers. They often are sold at Costco for cheap and are comfortable, more so with the $8 full Dr. Shoals inserts. Problem I have is the stitching on them always blows out after about 6 months to a year.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Another vote for Crocs.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Another vote for Crocs.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I have about 10 pairs of Crocs, but I don't like the feeling of sawdust, and shavings playing tootsies with me in the shop, so I hardly wear them out there.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I have three pairs of Crocs, but as I have wide feet, there are only two sole patterns available for me. One of which is spaced perfectly to pick up gravel from the driveway and drag it around until I manually pick it out of the sole of the croc, and the other has their non-skid tread, which is perfect for picking up sawdust and bringing it into the house. So neither one ever makes it into the shop.

And the first of those is no longer made, so now there's exactly one choice available for me.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I just wear the classic crocs. In camo of course because otherwise they would just look silly ;-) I really despise the look of the things and utterly refuse to wear them anywhere other than in the shop. But good grief they are comfortable.



> I have about 10 pairs of Crocs, but I don t like the feeling of sawdust, and shavings playing tootsies with me in the shop, so I hardly wear them out there.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I agree, I can't stand it when they get full of chips or dust. And I machine metal in my shop too so imagine hundreds of hot steel chips falling in there :-/ So I also have a pair of work boots dedicated to the shop that I wear when I'm going to be working metal, turning wood or running boards through the planer. For hand tool work and even for running the table saw or bandsaw, the crocs work fine for me.



> ...and the other has their non-skid tread, which is perfect for picking up sawdust and bringing it into the house….
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


My crocs are not allowed to cross the threshold between the shop and the house. And if my feet are filthy (as they usually are after a shop session) I have to wash them before I'm allowed to cross said threshold. Luckily, my utility sink is right next to the shop door ;-P


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

I've wore the Thorogoods and the Redwings. Bothe good boots. They're a little stiff until you get them broken in.
After about 3 or 4 months they start getting comfortable.


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have my Redwing mocs; I've had them re-soled twice, but as mentioned above, i feel like they aren't lasting like the original soles i got on them about 6 years ago.

My stitching is starting to pop on the toes, so that and the soles not lasting as long, i'm going to probably give another brand a try.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

For the Croc wearers, you can wear socks with them if you can deal with the stigma. Around here, the PhD's can be identified because they all wear socks with their sandals…


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't want to get my socks dirty and I love planer or jointer chips (especially cherry) adding another little bed under my feet, I do have to vacuum them off well before going back into the house though.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

I wear some steel toecap slippers with gel insoles added.
Handy to slip on and off and not track dust everywhere.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I've been wearing TredSafe Unisex Pepper Deluxe Slip Resistant Clogs for some years now. They are sold by Walmart. Funny story though…Some genius decided a couple years ago to no longer carry the style with the low (by comparison) back and now all I can find are the ones with a taller back. The tall back works but I hate it because it makes putting the shoes on a little more of a pain so I got out a trusty pair of snips and cut the top of the back of the shoe off to lower it to approx. where the old style came to. Aaahhhh, much better. Andre can still buy the lower heel style because Walmart still carries that shoe in Canada.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I have three pairs of Crocs, but as I have wide feet, there are only two sole patterns available for me. One of which is spaced perfectly to pick up gravel from the driveway and drag it around until I manually pick it out of the sole of the croc, and the other has their non-skid tread, which is perfect for picking up sawdust and bringing it into the house. So neither one ever makes it into the shop.
> 
> And the first of those is no longer made, so now there's exactly one choice available for me.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That first one sounds like my Army Green, with an orange band. They were my first Crocs, and I'm pretty sure I've turned the odometer over on them a few times. My foot is a WIDE 13, and they fit splendidly. Now their 13 isn't worth diddly, both narrower, and short somehow. Probably why I have so many pairs, keep trying to get a match to my Greenies.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> For the Croc wearers, you can wear socks with them if you can deal with the stigma. Around here, the PhD s can be identified because they all wear socks with their sandals…
> 
> - splintergroup


You say that like it isn't cool to wear socks with Crocs. LOL, whenever I'm out with my Crocs I here the little twits giggling, I do wear cool socks though. Especially shocking when I wear the tall compression socks. )))


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> For the Croc wearers, you can wear socks with them if you can deal with the stigma. Around here, the PhD s can be identified because they all wear socks with their sandals…
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> ...


OK as long as you don't wear those pants that pull up to just below the nipples!


----------



## Bonecarpenter (Jan 4, 2022)

I am an orthopedic foot and ankle surgeon and have tons of factory workers who stand for hours on concrete floors swear by Hoka shoes. Have lots of people with plantar fasciitis say they are the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I wear super-Birkis sometimes, especially in winter. They're good enough for hard surfaces hospital employees wear them. They look similar to Crocs but are a lot more hard wearing.


----------

